# Google Wallet Won't Initialize



## KeyN0teSPeaker (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,
I've done multiple searches and found nothing, but when I load Google Wallet and try to load my account, it just sticks saying "Adding your account" and never actually adds anything.
Has anyone encountered a problem like this? If so, do you know a way to get past it?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

How long did you wait? Are you sure you had a good data connection at the time?


----------



## KeyN0teSPeaker (Dec 1, 2011)

I think the longest I waited was roughly 15 minutes. I was connected to WiFi at the time and had at worst a decent connection.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

Do you have a second Google account you can test it with? Just to see if it's something with your account.


----------



## KeyN0teSPeaker (Dec 1, 2011)

I tried adding my secondary account and that also posed the same problem.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yea I am having the same problem. Mine just sits a the setting up wallet screen when I install the one that was on stock. The market one just sits at adding account.


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine worked on stock but now force closes when adding my account. Gonna try a diff rom

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## KeyN0teSPeaker (Dec 1, 2011)

I just reopened Wallet to try again, and now when I try adding an account it force closes. It appears that my case is an anomaly. If anyone has any suggestions, I'm more than open to them!


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok a question for you guys. If your having problems do you have a Isis t-mobile sim card?

I read here that that might be the problem.

Edit: Yep this is whats causing the problem. I removed my sim card and it worked and setup just fine. Inserted my sim card and its causing problem with wallet again.


----------



## KeyN0teSPeaker (Dec 1, 2011)

I can confirm that this is the case as well. Thanks, winner!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Stupid Isis

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm so sick of this shit. When will it end? This is the definition of anti-competitive.

What does one have to do to get a pure google experience? Apparently the nicest of carriers still does ridiculous shit like blocking apps that compete with their own solution. Apparently Nexus devices aren't immune to blocked Google apps...

Can someone please explain to me how the carriers basically turned into a cartel? How could the FCC let this happen? What is Google going to do about this crap?


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't think that is specifically anti competitive, if you were holding an NFC enabled credit card (e.g. Pay Pass) in the same hand as the N4 it would likely have the same effect. And even if you were on AT&T or Verizon, or had any other native NFC phone, you'd almost certainly have the same issue.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> I don't think that is specifically anti competitive, if you were holding an NFC enabled credit card (e.g. Pay Pass) in the same hand as the N4 it would likely have the same effect. And even if you were on AT&T or Verizon, or had any other native NFC phone, you'd almost certainly have the same issue.


So how exactly does NFC work if you cannot hold another NFC chip next to your phone? That makes zero sense, you're telling me NFC was not designed to handle other NFC chips next to the phone, then what exactly is it's purpose? To waste battery?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Just have to figure out how to disable the NFC on the sim without killing the sim itself.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> So how exactly does NFC work if you cannot hold another NFC chip next to your phone? That makes zero sense, you're telling me NFC was not designed to handle other NFC chips next to the phone, then what exactly is it's purpose? To waste battery?


Please don't be an ass. NFC is meant for easy authenticated links between only two devices at once, not three. Imagine you had two NFC enabled credit cards in your wallet, and thought that only one of them was there, then just went to swipe your wallet past the scanner to pay. Wouldn't you consider it beneficial that you aren't simultaneously charged on two different accounts? How is the POS system to know which you really want to charge?


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> Please don't be an ass. NFC is meant for easy authenticated links between only two devices at once, not three. Imagine you had two NFC enabled credit cards in your wallet, and thought that only one of them was there, then just went to swipe your wallet past the scanner to pay. Wouldn't you consider it beneficial that you aren't simultaneously charged on two different accounts? How is the POS system to know which you really want to charge?


But it's different in this case because we're not talking about multiple passive NFC chips, we're talking two active NFC chips. Two passive credit cards would pose a problem (actually IMO it shouldn't at ALL, the reader should sense that it picked up two tags and give the user a choice, what is this? 1995?), but two readers would be able to read 1 tag separately no problem. I admit I could be wrong, I do not know enough about NFC, but I believe it's a quick and easy way to pass the buck to Google, and I bet you they'll some how find a way to "some how" make ISIS work. Even if the motives behind this aren't nefarious, shame on ISIS for deploying an NFC solution that is defective by design, there should be some kind of way to make it compatible with current NFC enabled devices. So it's purposefully anti-competitive or negligent either way.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> But it's different in this case because we're not talking about multiple passive NFC chips, we're talking two active NFC chips.
> 
> shame on ISIS for deploying an NFC solution that is defective by design, there should be some kind of way to make it compatible with current NFC enabled devices.


Good point. I wonder if this escaped the FCC non-interference issue because of it's short range, or if they just overlooked the issue on all counts. :shrug: it's damned regrettable either way, something tells me the people who chose to opt in to Isis are likely to want to use an NFC enabled payment system


----------



## sclag22 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a pre-paid t-mo sim and I was able to set up wallet with no trouble. I got the SIM from their site.


----------



## chaco (Mar 15, 2012)

i dirty flashed aokp and broke my wallet... it would force close when adding account

so i restored nandroid from stock rom... wallet was working great..... so i reset google wallet inside the app... reset phone... wiped dalvik and cache.... fresh installed aokp.... gapps, franco and when it booted, i installed the wallet.apk from http://goo.im/devs/roman/aokp_mako/Wallet.apk

all working great from there


----------

